# [A] Föderation auf Un'Goro sucht neue Crewman



## EnnoAusLe (24. Juni 2013)

Grüße Crewman,

_du bist noch alleine unterwegs oder hattest mit deinen bisherigen Gilden einfach kein Glück?
Dir schwebt mehr als nur questen in World of Warcraft vor?
Die neue Gilde Föderation sucht noch tatkräftige Crewman mit ordentlich Biss die MEEEEEEHR wollen!_

Was bieten wir Dir?

*Neben den üblichen Dingen wie hochwertiges TS³, eine sich füllende Gildenbank, bieten wir dir:
-eine tolerante und faire Gildenleitung
-die Möglichkeit aktiv in der Gilde mitzuwirken
-eine Menge Spaß, Action und die wahre Bedeutung von Zusammenhalt und Familie
-eine ständig wachsende Community aller Stufen und Altersgruppen
-ein faires Rangsystem die die Möglichkeit geben durch Leistungen und vorbildlichen Verhalten den Aufstieg in der Gilde ermöglicht
-die Möglichkeit in naher Zukunft mit Wipe-resistenten Leuten die Schlachtzüge unsicher zu machen
-dank der verschiedenen Stufen Gildenintern Dungeons und Szenarien unsicher zu machen
-keinerlei Zwang
-Hilfsbereitschaft und Unterstützung, besonders für die Neuen unter Euch.*

Was wünschen Wir uns von Dir?

_-selbst verständlich ein tolerantes und anständiges Auftreten, nicht nur den Gildenmembern gegenüber, sondern auch den anderen Spielern auf dem Realm Un’Goro
-nicht zu vergessen dass World of Warcraft nur ein Spiel ist, letztendlich steht das reale Leben immer an erster Stelle
-bei Interesse des Mitwirkens in der Gilde, natürlich nicht den Mut zu verlieren, wenn es nicht immer gleich von 0 auf 100 in der Gilde voran geht
-Termine zu denen Du dich in der Gilde angemeldet hast natürlich einzuhalten (Du wirst erstaunt sein wie viele Leute sich für Raids anmelden und dann unentschuldigt fehlen)_

Das dazu.

Wir befinden uns, wie ihr feststellen werdet, noch im Aufbau und freuen uns auf jede Unterstützung, sei sie noch so klein, denn letzten Endes kann jede Hilfe wertvoller als Gold sein.

Wurde dein Interesse geweckt?
Kontaktiere einfach *Pandoranis, Kampfwolf, Anca, Balthaza oder Pandorinas.*

Wir sehen uns an Bord Crewman.^^


Originalbeitrag


----------



## EnnoAusLe (25. Juni 2013)

/push^^


----------



## EnnoAusLe (29. Juni 2013)

Es läuft bisher wirklich gut in der Gilde, natürlich hoffen wir auf weitere Mitglieder, also meldet euch doch einfach. 
Mittlerweile haben Stufe 9,5 erreicht.


----------



## EnnoAusLe (7. August 2013)

So, mittlerweile haben wir die große 20 erreicht und dennoch soll es weiter gehen.

Update findet ihr im Originalbeitrag im Wowforum ( http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/7713981620?page=1#0 )

Mfg.


----------



## EnnoAusLe (13. August 2013)

Und nochmal hoch.^^


----------

